# Testodrol X and Mass HGH log



## ryansm (Jun 4, 2012)

I will be logging both Testodrol X and Mass HGH by LeCheek Nutrition starting today. I am currently not running anything besides my typical protein, fish oil, multi and green tea supps. I'm weighing in at around 288 and look to lose some fat while running these two products and keep strength up while on a slight cut. Took the Testodrol X this morning and will dose the Mass HGH 30 minutes before bed. Just want to thank Lecheek for this opportunity!


----------



## ryansm (Jun 5, 2012)

First impression so far was a great nights sleep last nigh which is a good sign for the Mass HGH


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

Aye muy interesante... Where did you say you got these placebos from?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 5, 2012)

I wouldn't buy either of these products.

Here are the labels, judge for yourself
Testodrol
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3843083&d=1320417672
Mass HGH
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...04453_177685175602865_1025709_214826793_o.jpg


----------



## ryansm (Jun 8, 2012)

lol, I understand guys...many will feel that way and to each his own, but so far I am overall nicely surprised with the help in sleep. I'm having better dreams and feel more rested, and as far as natty products go I think they both have a good ingredient profile.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 8, 2012)

How would you know the real profiles, since they're proprietary blends? 
Let's be honest the Testodrol is disgustingly underdosed regardless of the blend.
The only thing "HGH boosters" are good for is better sleep, and there are a ton of cheaper options available.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 11, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> How would you know the real profiles, since they're proprietary blends?
> Let's be honest the Testodrol is disgustingly underdosed regardless of the blend.
> The only thing "HGH boosters" are good for is better sleep, and there are a ton of cheaper options available.



I never said dosing I was speaking in terms of ingredients, I am running a sponsored log...again I get your point


----------



## ryansm (Jun 11, 2012)

Something must be good about these products since my recovery is getting better not only in between sets but in terms of less intense DOMS...let's see how things continue.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 11, 2012)

Brother I'm loving this stack as well. Been feeling stronger and yes recovery is goooood!


----------



## ryansm (Jun 13, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Brother I'm loving this stack as well. Been feeling stronger and yes recovery is goooood!



Good to hear bud!


----------



## ryansm (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm up a couple pounds but my diet has been lackluster, overall I'm surprised I haven't gained more. Recovery is still good, and I seem to need less sleep. 
Here is a sample of my training routine from yeterday
prehab (typically Joe DeFranco styled agile 8 or similar)

Pcleans (total of 8 sets)

Jerks (total of 8 sets)

snatch pull (total of 8 sets)

and incline bench (5x5)


----------



## ryansm (Jun 17, 2012)

So my training has been going very well in terms of recovery, sleep is still very good as well I need less to feel rested. I am up 5 pounds from the start but I have been eating like shit and it shows since I'm a little bloated


----------



## ryansm (Jun 21, 2012)

A little update, strength is starting to climb at an abnormal pace, I also doubled the dose of the Testodrol once in the morning and once again in the afternoon. So far I am really enjoying this stack although I would like to have more of it!


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome update man I'm seeing the same thing freaking amazing wicked!!


----------



## brundel (Jun 21, 2012)

The other thing to consider aside from the lack of viable amounts of the ingredients is the fact that yesterday a patent for DAA was granted and unless they have permission to use DAA that product wont be around long enough for you to finish the log.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 22, 2012)

brundel said:


> The other thing to consider aside from the lack of viable amounts of the ingredients is the fact that yesterday a patent for DAA was granted and unless they have permission to use DAA that product wont be around long enough for you to finish the log.



Ya, I'm wondering when that will effect DAA sales, companies will just have to pursue a license though

I doubled the dose by the way...


----------



## brundel (Jun 22, 2012)

double dose will be better for sure.
Triple is about right for DAA.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 25, 2012)

Already noticing a difference from doubling the dose, so far I'm noticing a bump in overall motivational energy. I train later today so we shall see how it affects other areas


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice doubling it up brother!!


----------



## ryansm (Jun 26, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Nice doubling it up brother!!



Worked well at that dose in terms of mood enhancement and even quicker recovery, however, the bottle is gone...too bad seems to be an effective product at that dose. Still going with the MASS HGH which I really like for sleep.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 28, 2012)

I have been waking up earlier ans earlier feeling well refreshed and DOMS seem to be less intnese


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 28, 2012)

You should have them send you some hyper t2, curious to see how that does.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 5, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> You should have them send you some hyper t2, curious to see how that does.



Heard good things, would be interested in trying it


----------



## ryansm (Jul 5, 2012)

I finished up the bottle, overall the products have a good ingredient profile though I feel they are under dosed after doubling up on the Testodrol X I was seeing some nice recovery from workouts and an increase in endurance and energy during training. Mass HGH was good from the get go, better sleep and less intense DOMS.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 24, 2012)

very informative discussion,


----------

